
The ultra-rich are illegally buying cheetahs as pets leading to their extinction - spking
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/28/africa/somaliland-cheetahs-gulf-intl/index.html
======
bediger4000
I was disappointed in this article. Based on the Hacker News title, I assumed
that illegal cheetahs were causing the extinction of the ultra-rich. This is
not the case, in fact, the reality is the opposite.

